# Manual Needed! Craftsman 536-909700



## Cuzz01 (Feb 26, 2014)

Purchased Monday, runs like a scared rabbit! Very well taken care of. Code is 8258 

Anyone know what year it may be?

Looking for a manual on the blower along with the 7hp Tecumseh.

Thanks ahead of time.

Bruce (Cuzz01)


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Google the model #, and it should come up in sears parts. That might be a . instead of a - on the model #.
Sid


----------



## Cuzz01 (Feb 26, 2014)

Been there done that, I did find that if I spent $10 I could get one. Tried Fixya and all, I'm a "Googlier"  even shot Sears a not, nothing - Thanks


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome Cuzz01. I also couldn't find a machine manual. But, here is a link to the Tecumseh flathead engine repair manual. I hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the link to the manual


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manuals*

I have a couple of manuals that are close modelwise. Shoot me a pm with an email address and I can send them along. they're around 9 mb so make sure your ISP accepts things that big.

Paul


----------

